# Tickets are still coming up ...



## Sleighfarer (20 July 2012)

Just got a couple of tickets for eventing dressage. Dressage on the 7/9 was there too.


----------



## Dollysox (20 July 2012)

Wonder if they were the ones I sent back for re-sale?  Reassuring to know that I willhopefully get my money back.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (20 July 2012)

Seafarer said:



			Just got a couple of tickets for eventing dressage. Dressage on the 7/9 was there too.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent news. Well done


----------



## smashed (20 July 2012)

Dollysox said:



			Wonder if they were the ones I sent back for re-sale?  Reassuring to know that I willhopefully get my money back. 

Click to expand...

I am guessing they release them every x hours. Sometimes they are allocation returns from other countries authorised resellers (e.g. the ones they failed to sell as packages - hence why they are often the A tiered), and sometimes the standard person selling 1 or 2.


----------

